# acid test rocks useing...



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Does it matter what acid you use to test rocks with? I've read to use muriatic acid most often but don't know what that is. I have a 10% hydrocloric acid bought as the clorine test part of a pool testing kit. 

any reason not to use that to test? I know acids can be nasty so will be careful but other than that...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Muriatic Acid is Hydrochloric Acid. Not 100% sure a 10% solution will be strong enough to test rocks. Might want to obtain some known calcium infused rock and test it with a drop or two. If it foams then you know it will be strong enough. 

I cannot stress the importance of being extremely careful when using strong acids.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Muriatic Acid can be found in most places where pool supplies are sold.

I use C-L-R or Lime Away. Both are household cleaning products used to dissolve calcium deposits. I've used both to clean off humidifier heating coils and know that they do foam on contact with calcium deposits.

Whatever you use, make sure it's on a freshly exposed surface of the rock.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

I have read in a few places that vinegar is a good test, but I would like to hear other opinions.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I tested the 10% on a rock I have and it fizzed quite well on a new break.

this is the Olin hth pool supplies oto test kit for ph and clorine levels that this is out of. Walmart carries it in season.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Plattykins said:


> I have read in a few places that vinegar is a good test, but I would like to hear other opinions.


Vinegar is not acidic enough to be reliable all the time where Muriatic Acid (HCl) is.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Vinegar is not acidic enough to be reliable all the time where Muriatic Acid (HCl) is.


Ahhh. Thanks for that tidbit.


----------

